# Christmas Plans



## Jasson.Pass (Dec 8, 2014)

What is everyone doing? Anyone working or did you get time off for family?


----------



## William (Dec 8, 2014)

we'll see, no idea yet. Probably stay at home.


----------



## raj (Dec 8, 2014)

http://payload.cargocollective.com/1/5/161612/2305498/johnnie-walker-black-label.png


----------



## William (Dec 8, 2014)

A good idea as well. Or some nice wine.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 8, 2014)

Get fat.

Hang out.

Oh and visiting Hong Kong with the family.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Dec 8, 2014)

I personally don't know what I'm doing just yet! But here at the office, we're definitely in the holiday spirit 







Happy Holidays!


----------



## AlphaNine_Vini (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice Adam.  Good wishes to all of you.


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 9, 2014)

Dammit, I thought this thread was announcing new discounted VPS plans available for Christmas.


----------



## stim (Dec 9, 2014)

Spending it alone with the cats - and really looking forward to it!


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Dec 9, 2014)

Eat, sleep, study and repeat.

I doubt I would be able to anything really cool this Christmas thanks to ruthless lecturers.


----------



## MartinD (Dec 9, 2014)

Moving house and office!


----------



## drmike (Dec 9, 2014)

Spending some time with family and neighbors.

Hoping to have some actual quiet time too, for a change.


----------



## blergh (Dec 9, 2014)

Working.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 9, 2014)

Plans? No idea.

Probably do a gift exchange with the family and relax.


----------



## CableChief_JR (Dec 13, 2014)

Christmas is never fun in retail. Working from the 19th - 28th December with only Christmas day off, most likely carry on working crazy hours until the second week of January. Other than that, plenty of studying and cooking to be done!


----------



## rmlhhd (Dec 13, 2014)

Do some SOTA with my Yaesu FT-857D and prepare for the new VAT rules in January.


----------



## Aurimas (Dec 15, 2014)

Family time! I'm actually in the Christmas-mode right now. Working is so painful when Christmas is so close. Can't wait.


----------



## mikho (Dec 15, 2014)

First day away from work today.


4 weeks with the family, don't expect more free (own) time then usual but it will be fun doing something else.


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 15, 2014)

I will be with my family, or what's left of it, anyway.


----------

